# Preggie mamas-(or mamas of NBs) share your NB stash!



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'd like to see what everyone else is planning on using. (or in the case of mamas of NBs- what is being used!)

I'm gonna go count everything...and then post back...might even share pics...


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

What i'm using-
prefitteds from Shandelle, Funny farm creations. These are great in a snug wrap. my own nb fitteds, especially overnight under a wool soaker.

I also have a few very baby side snap fitteds, these are a good fit and absorbent too.
I like the nb prorap covers. For wool, we have alot. lol The cushie tushie soaker is an awesome fit, as well as our Baby Woolies longies.


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

So far I just have prefolds, covers, and my own fitteds. I need to start building I guess. I used just prefolds and a couple of fitteds with ds and it worked out great.
This baby is a big surprise, though, so I'm just thinking of building up my NB collection.....I had to let it sink in for a few months







: !


----------



## *andiflipping* (Oct 24, 2005)

I am due in May...

I have so far..

19 small fuzzi bunz
a couple of fitteds someone sent me in a swap
4 AIOS
4 pul covers
1 wool soaker I got in a swap...
1 Happy Heiny..

I think I might just buy a few more pockets and fitteds...

I don't feel like dealing with prefolds


----------



## jodi5 (Mar 6, 2006)

My son is almost 4 months old now. Our system is prefolds and Bummis SWW during the day and eezifold hemp fitteds with a wool cover at night. I also have one Happy Heiny if we have a sitter but it does not get used that much although it fits great. I just find it easier to trifold the prefolds when they come out of the laundry and put them in the diaper stacker.


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

I won't even be starting TTC until next month, but my NB stash is well under way







: ...

15 NB Muttaqin Baby velour inner/velour outer fitteds
15 S KHW fitteds (6 OV; 9 hemp)
4 S El Bee Baby with sidewalls
NB/S Mosaic Moon organic chai latte longies with matching hat
NB Nautical Knits black rainbow longies
S Kiwi Pie blue sky cover
NB/S Mosaic Moon rainbow soaker
S Firefly Easy Wool cover
2 NB Loveybums wool covers (1 jersey, 1 interlock)

Plus I'm keeping myself busy by knitting lots of NB/S soakers and longies. I


----------



## Doll (Oct 28, 2005)

24 Preemie Prefolds
24 Infant prefolds
8 pocket fitteds (stuff with preemie prefolds)
a whole mess of covers (proraps, diaperaps, some handmade/unidentifiable, most secondhand)
3 NB size wool soakers
3 SM size wool soakers

Seems simple but it works really well for us!


----------



## westgre (Jul 4, 2003)

12 preemie PF's
24 infant PF's
12 birdseye flats

3 NB Proraps
2 preemie Bumpy's day covers
2 NB Bummis Whisper Pants
3 small Proraps
2 NB Bumpy's soft covers

I wanted to keep it simple and cheap!


----------



## ThreeTimesAMama (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm due in about 2 weeks and here's where things stand...

24 premie prefolds
6 NB Diaperaps covers
9 XS Fuzzi Bunz

36 infant prefolds
5 S Diaperaps covers, 1 Nikky cover
6 S Fuzzi Bunz
2 S Happy Heinys
1 S Swaddlebees
1 Mommy's Touch One Size
3 bumGenius
1 Wonderoo
1 Magic-All

As you can see, I'm planning to try a bunch of pockets in size small to know what to stock up on for the next size(s) up. I am not a fitted dipe kinda gal!


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Oooh...fun!

I have so far:
6 NB/XS fitted (mutts, AngelWraps, WAHM, etc.)
6 S fitteds (SugarPie, WAHM, etc.)
3 covers (ProRap, Sugar Plum Babies, WAHM)
2 XS Fuzzi Bunz
3 S FuzziBunz
1 S Ella's Pocket
1 VeryBaby XS AIO
1 Rumpster S AIO

I've registered for:
4 XS Fuzzi Bunz
6 S Fuzzi Bunz
6 Kissaluvs size O
6 Bummis Super Whisper Wraps
6 NB AIOs (4 Very Baby and 2 Magic-Alls)
Gift certificate to L'il Bunz

As you can see, we're planning on trying a little of everything! We'll probably also buy a few prefolds and snappis to test out.


----------



## Brinda (Oct 28, 2005)

I've got about 36 preemie prefolds (expecting anytime now, I'm 29 weeks)
6 preemie proraps, about 6 newborn, and 6 smalls
24 unbleached IPF's
6 small FB's with cottonbabies
1 XL Bummi's tote, and lots of cloth wipes
several snappis
and about a dozen Dritz pins


----------



## charmedgirlies (May 5, 2004)

I am currently working on a photo page for Rory's stash which after 4 days we STILL haven't used everything in yet! As a side note most everything was traded for or used as I didn't want a ton to go on the newborn stash! We have about 20 knitted soakers/shorts/longies a few aio'sand fitteds: a couple cuddlebuns, tykies (LOVE them) , sugar plum baby (BTW Angie they fit FANTABOULOUS I LOVE them), a FLAM, and itty bitty buns, 2 VK, some bums- a daisy, I think in total i have about 70 or so fitteds maybe more I don't know anymore and I have a few of my own fitteds in the stahs as well obviously! I haven't found any that i don't like I will try to remember to update later with a link to the stash pictures!


----------



## Jude-a-buddies-mom (Aug 25, 2004)

This my first time to cloth diaper. Here is what I have for the newby.

24 unbleached infant CPF's
6 smalled fitted (sugarbritches)
8 small covers (loveybums, bummis, wiggleworm bottoms)
1 small fuzzi bunz
1 small happy heiny
2 small daisy doodles
3 small jelly beans AIO's

And then I have snappis, pins, cloth wipes, wet bags, etc. I can't wait for the baby to come!


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm due in 3 weeks and my stash is pretty much done because I'm outta $ and time









Newborn:
*6 Kissaluvs galores fitteds- size 0
*2 Valor Kids NB fitteds
*4 Sugar Plum Baby NB fitteds
*1 Very Baby XS fitted
*1 Lukes drawers S contour
*9 Mutt NB fitteds
*14 handdyed preemie prefolds
*3 knit by me NB soakers (cashmere/merino blend -SO soft)
*1 pr babyology longies- size S- slightly felted on purpose to make them NB
*1 Stacinator stretch NB wool cover
*2 BizzyBHive NB wool covers
*2 NB WAHM AI2s (really ugly but work well)

Small (will buy more fitteds and knit a couple soakers):
*6 Kissaluvs galores fitteds - size 1
*36 infant lightweight prefolds (not sure if these will fit this baby as a newborn or not...dd didn't wear them until closer to 6 weeks old)
*2 small KP snap in diapers
*4 Kiwi pie cashmere covers - size small
*1 small fuzzibunz (not sure if we will use it or not)

I do have more small stuff lying around but I will probably sell it for stuff I will actually use. Of course we have snappis, pins, wipes and wetbags already from dd too.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Great stashes mamas!
I love the simplicity of some of those! PFs & covers! So streamlined!








westgre- yours sounds so nice! I'm sure it looks great on a shelf!

I'm a weirdo- and hate having just one of something...if it's dipes- it needs to be an even #.









Okay...going thru mine now...


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

Here's mine so far. http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...43&uid=4425138

On the way or missing from pics are:
2 newborn proraps
2 newborn Bumpy soft covers
2 small Bummis covers
2 embroidered FCB size 0 AIO's
2 more plain PUL FCB size 0 AIO's
2 hand dyed OV side snapping Elbees








FCB Size 1 embroidered AIO
Fussybutt wool cover and fitted set
BBB " Sweet Peach" soaker from TP
Embroidered FCB AIO from TP

I am also going to order a few small Fuzzibunz and then I think I am set for now.


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Okay, I'm going to join in, even though mine is very simple.......

12 homemade fitteds (planning on 6 more)
12 infant pfs
6 flannel flats
10 small doublers

4 nb proraps
4 sm proraps
1 sm nikki
4 sm bummis original
3 nb/sm wool soakers (knit by me!)


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

I have lots of "onesies" in my stash because I wanted to try a little bit of everything







I have:

18 preemie prefolds
24 infant prefolds
6 XS HH
1 XS VB pocket
1 XS VB fitted
1 XS VB aio
8 kissaluvs 0
2 NB HH sherpa fitteds
3 S LHC fitteds
3 S SugarPlumBaby fitteds
1 NB Mutt
3 infant GMAR prefitteds
1 S VB fitted
6 S Crystal's Cloth fitteds (my favorite!)
2 S HH sherpa fitteds
2 S Angelwraps aio
6 S HH
1 S FB

I have a couple of pair of NB longies, a small pair of soaker shorts, 4 or 5 S Bummis wraps, 3 Green Earth wraps, 1 NB and 1 S Stacinator fleece cover,

I also have a bunch of mediums dipes, covers and longies from my older dd. I'm a bit overloaded with diapers


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Okay...keep in mind that we were TTC unsuccessfully for a couple of years...and had a miscarriage in December...so a lot of this was purchased while dreaming of the baby who would one day wear it. (some is from trades, some used, but most new) Some of them were charity purchases. And a very few were from previous babies.
This is my NEWBORN _AND_ SMALL STASH

And I can confidantly say that I now have the perfect stash

2 NB Elbees
9 XS Elbees (dyed OV







)
11 S Elbees (assorted)
22 NB Muttaqins (2 customs on the way)
12 OC Diaperbabies Itty Bitty Buns
2 NB OCV Swaddlebees
2 XS Firefly Sleeptights
3 SM Kiwi Pie snap-ins
5 SM Kiwi Pie fitteds
2 NB Kindhearted Women bamboo fitteds
12 NB sherpa PFs (custom made by Doodlebottoms- super scrummy!)
12 SM Imse Vimse terry flats
12 SM Fun Organic PFs
8 Skoon flats (we will be using these as PFs)
24 infant Tiny Birds OC PF
a few misc. OC, OCV & hemp PFs

1 Preemie Bumpy day cover
1 NB Bumpy day cover
1 NB Bumpy wool cover
1 NB Nikky cotton cover
1 NB Niji wool cover
1 NB Niji cotton cover
1 SM Niji cotton cover
1 NB Nikky wool cover
1 XS Fuzeasy wool cover
1 SM Fuzeasy wool cover
4 SM Kiwi Pie cashmere covers
1 NB Kiwi Pie cashmere cover
1 SM Elbee Wooly Bully cover
1 SM Lana cover/soaker
2 NB Tiskin's Trousers crocheted soakers
1 NB Tiskin's Trousers crocheted longies
1 SM Tiskin's Trousers crocheted longies
1 NB/SM KnitWitz longies
1 NB Nature Baby Knits longies
1 NB Sissy Crabapple soaker
1 NB Cushie Tushie (by Julie) soaker
1 NB Dandelion Dreamers crocheted soaker
2 NB Dandelion Dreamers knit sleep sacks
1 NB Mosaic Moon soakers
2 NB/SM MM soakers
3 SM MM soakers
1 NB MM longies & hat set
1 NB MM longies
4 NB/SM MM longies & hat sets
1 SM MM longies
1 SM MM longies & hat set

Wow! That seems like a LOT of wool! We use wool longies in place of clothes, though...so it's not *just* a diaper cover.
Definately don't need any more wool...I had no idea I had so much...







:


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok.....I will add as I find stuff as it is all in storage.









I also help low income mamas with stashes and then they trade things back in to upsize. So this is my own stash (that I loan out) as well as some donation pieces that have been used and returned. So alot of this may be going back out. But this is what I have in Newborn/Small sizes.

AIO's
2 Very Baby PUL AIO's (one yellow/one peach)
2 Starbunz fleece newborn AIO's (Strawberry and Watermelon)
1 fleece Pea in a Pod newborn AIO
1 prorap PUL small AIO
1 Patchwork Pixie fleece AIO small
1 Crystal's Cloth PUL froggie AIO small
1 Righteous Baby AIO with a contour Size 1

Pockets
9 Fuzzi Bunz small (various colors)

Little Lambs w/inserts (will use as fitteds)
8 newborn
2-3 smalls

Fitteds
1 small sherpa fitted
8 Righteous Baby FLAG's newborn size
1 FMBG fitted that is orange and yellow; matched dragon wool cover

PUL covers
2 newborn Bummis (one white/one froggie)
1 Bumpy day cover small
1 Bumpy night cover small
2 Green Earth covers premie
2 Green Earth covers newborn
3 Prorap covers small

Fleece covers
1 Stacinator cover pink stripes newborn
1 Stacinator cover cream small (maybe newborn)
3-5 Polar Babies fleece covers sz B (various prints/colors)

Wool Covers
2 dyed Aristrocrats small
4 neutral Aristrocrats small
1 orange w/dragon applicas FMBG
1 purple Lana (I think small)
1 small purple and sage Patchwork Pixie
1 med (runs small) purple Sugar Plum Baby
1 multi sz (?) monkey Baby it's You
1 pair of aqua and blue longies

One Size
18-24 Motherease one size fitteds
9 sherpa one sz fitteds
2 SOS fitteds
4 Luke's Drawers fitteds

Prefolds
2 doz newborn prefolds
3-4 doz infant prefolds

Flats
12 or so various flats

Accessories
6-8 sets of Dritz pins
Diaper Duck
6-10 wetbags in various sizes
20 or so snappis (they are always walking away)
100+ wipes
50+ inserts/liners/doublers
3-5 changing pads
wipe warmer

Most has been purchased used. This stash has already diapered a few babies.







: Because so large, even with passing on to other mamas and getting it back, most have little wear and tear.









Some AIO's have turned into fitteds, 1 SOS has been thrown out, a couple have holes (mostly a couple prefolds) but over all they are in great shape


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

BCmamaof5......and I thought I had alot of wool!







:

I am so excited about your pregnancy.







I am sorry about your previous loss.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
Great stashes mamas!
I love the simplicity of some of those! PFs & covers!

I have honestly been thinking about going to all flats and prefolds with maybe 3 pockets/AIO's because they are easy for others and dh prefers them.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Angela- that is so cool that you are doing that for other mamas! What a blessing you are to them!
Thank you! It's a lot easier to deal with a loss when you have a new little person to look forward to.









Oh...I forgot about all my flats...they're still in DDs stash...and I didn't bother to mention my wipes, snappis, pins, etc. as they're all in her stash too. And don't get me started on MED & LG.







Honestly...most of my $ spent has been on NB stuff when I was in the 2WW hoping to be preggie. My med & lg stuff is a lot more basic.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

momof2monkeys- great pics! I love the KHW dip-dyes!







Looks like you've got a great stash there!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
And don't get me started on MED & LG.









That is what I was thinking!







:


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ooh! That was good to get it all added up.


----------



## jensben (May 4, 2004)

1 organic merino wool soaker knit by me
Sugar Peas fuschia fleece cover S
Bottom Buddies cover
3 newborn Proraps classics
3 Bummis Super Whisper Wrap S
1 Lite-wrap newborn
12 infant Chinese prefolds
12 kissaluvs 0
2 fleece all-in-ones
2 newborn contour diapers
1 cotton fitted diaper


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momof2monkeys*
Here's mine so far. http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...43&uid=4425138

On the way or missing from pics are:
2 newborn proraps
2 newborn Bumpy soft covers
2 small Bummis covers
2 embroidered FCB size 0 AIO's
2 more plain PUL FCB size 0 AIO's
2 hand dyed OV side snapping Elbees








FCB Size 1 embroidered AIO
Fussybutt wool cover and fitted set
BBB " Sweet Peach" soaker from TP
Embroidered FCB AIO from TP

I am also going to order a few small Fuzzibunz and then I think I am set for now.

















I LOVE your stash!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am DISO one more fcb size 0 fleece cover....if you sell it, think of me







I'm due in July!! (And I love all the other fluff, too!!)


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

I have a newborn stash, but I loaned almost all of it out to my friend who had a preemie....she was caught totally off guard and had nothing! So it's getting double the love....









Here's what I can remember:

12 Itty bitty buns (these have fit her baby great from 4 lbs, he's a little over 7 now and they still fit great)
6 kissaluvs (too big on the 7 lber still)
4 FLAMs
2 tie dyed loveybums nb/sm
2 doz preemie prefolds
2 fcb fleece covers-0
1 lc fleece cover-0
2 small mudpie aio's
3 precious coverings embroidered pul covers
2 bumpy preemie covers
2 bummis andy pandy nb covers (I just loved the print!)
nb luxe cover
2 small kiwi pies
1 sc nb soaker
1 sc custom I have yet to order!

I think there's a little more, but I don't recall....


----------



## allnaturalmama (Jul 25, 2005)

My guy will be 3 mos on Sunday. Here's my







: stash:

Fitteds:

1 OV Cuddlebuns (from a swap pkg by Spark)
1 of Angie's Sugar Plum Babies in OC fleece(







it!)
1 OV NB Mutt
2 OC Fleece E-a-poos (great at nighttime with a doubler)
5 Fireflies
1 Little Beetle
about 30 OV VBs sewn by me

Wool:
3 Disana sleep sacks, felted (indispensable for overnights)
1 NUI Organics felted wool pants
1 Llamajamas longies
1 Llamajamas soaker
2 VDC soakers
3 Rumpwrap soakers
3 Kahu soakers
3 longies knitted in organic Treliske by MIL
3 Knittabots organic Treliske soakers

I have to say, I love it all! I'm very, very happy with my un-flashy stash.

ETA: since DS was born, I've learned to knit, and plan to have all of his larger sized wool covers either knit by me or my MIL. I'm totally addicted!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

allnaturalmama- how soft are the Disana sleep sacks? I saw them somewhere today & wondered about them...


----------



## mmskids (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm due in 5 weeks but thinking he'll show up anytime now. (He's estimated right now at 7+lbs so I'm estimating a 10+ baby.)

24 infant prefolds
12 NB prefolds (probably use as stuffins for FB)
24 MEOS
2 NB covers (probably sell as soon as he's born)
6 small PUL covers
1 loveybums small wool cover with sherpa diaper. (Dying to try before buying more)
16 small FB
5 snappis
1 wonderoo to try
+10 yards of material to make inserts. (hemp and bamboo)
3 pail liners

(Also starting on mediums)
12 FB
2 HH

I'm still searching for more wool to try but probably will wait until he's born to see what size he really needs.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
allnaturalmama- how soft are the Disana sleep sacks? I saw them somewhere today & wondered about them...

I too am wondering...







:


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

my mom is buying our stash*supposedly* so not sure if its been bought yet or if she added other stuff to it but this was the list i gave to her.....

1doz infant prefolds*
2doz premium prefolds*
10 kissaluvs conturs size-1*5-20lbs*
10 kissaluvs conturs size-2 *15-30lbs*
10 kissaluvs fitted size-0 *5-15lbs
10 Bumkins covers white size-small*10-15lbs*
10 bumkins covers white size-med*15-22lbs*
4 proraps classic white size-newborn*5-10lbs*
4 proraps classic white size-small*9-14lbs*
4 proraps classic white size-med*13-25lbs*
3 snappi

I also have the following from trying to cd my daughter....

3 size 1*10-25* kissaluvs fitted
3 super doublers for the kissaluv fitteds
1 Med*5-25lbs* watermellon cover
1 Large*22-35+lbs* 9/11 tribute cover a texas bluebonnet
1 wonderoo
1 fuzzi bunz petite toddler*18-30lbs*
1 Large honey boy fleec AIO w/soaker*20-35lbs*
1 Large Happy Heiny the pocket type*20-35lbs*
1 Large Chumbas Aio Trim *20-30lbs*
2 Premium Prefolds*15-30lbs*
1 Large Watermellon Baby Bloomers AIO *18-30lbs*
1 snappi


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allnaturalmama*
My guy will be 3 mos on Sunday. Here's my







: stash:

Fitteds:

1 OV Cuddlebuns (from a swap pkg by Spark)
1 of Angie's Sugar Plum Babies in OC fleece(







it!)
1 OV NB Mutt
2 OC Fleece E-a-poos (great at nighttime with a doubler)
5 Fireflies
1 Little Beetle
about 30 OV VBs sewn by me

Wool:
3 Disana sleep sacks, felted (indispensable for overnights)
1 NUI Organics felted wool pants
1 Llamajamas longies
1 Llamajamas soaker
2 VDC soakers
3 Rumpwrap soakers
3 Kahu soakers
3 longies knitted in organic Treliske by MIL
3 Knittabots organic Treliske soakers

I have to say, I love it all! I'm very, very happy with my un-flashy stash.

ETA: since DS was born, I've learned to knit, and plan to have all of his larger sized wool covers either knit by me or my MIL. I'm totally addicted!









: Just lurking here as I dream of my newborn stash for the babe that has yet to be conceived, lol. I







your organic stash mama.


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

NB/SM light blue crocheted longies
NB/SM light yellow crocheted longies/capris (I may be ripping them out and re doing it)
NB/SM soaker with ds's matching soaker

Rest of the current newborn stash
Which includes...
24 preemie prefolds
1 NB Bummis
6 SM Bummis
2 infant Born at Home prefolds
24 infant unbleached prefolds
14 dyed infant prefolds
4 XS VB AIO's
6 SM VB AIO's
2 SM FB's

And I registered for small FB and HH as fun things for the babe - we'll see if we get any at the baby shower this weekend.







Plus I'm in the process of crocheting more small longies/soakers and such.

Lanna


----------



## Ooey (Jan 27, 2006)

38 AIO's
15 prefolds
6 fitteds
8 covers
2 wool soakers
2 wool longies
6 fleece liners


----------



## ThatLinGirl (Jul 15, 2004)

Here's the stash for our May baby. No clue what size to expect.









_Newborn_

12 preemie prefolds
2 nb cuddlebuns
3 nb muttaquins
10 kissaluvs 0s
2 WAHM fitteds
4 very baby aios
3 sugar plum baby fitteds
2 itty bitty buns fitteds

xs very baby cover
xs loveybums cover
2 xs wool covers
NB harleyz wool cover
NB Bummis Super Whisper Wrap
NB Prorap

_Smalls_

2 s fireflies
s OCV swaddlebees
2 kushies aios
Little Caboose(sz1)
Muttaquin(nb/sm)
SugarPlumBaby(sm)
12 infant prefolds
4 fuzzibunz
1 bumgenius
2 RB sz1 FLAGs
2 s LHC aio

Imse Vimse night
Imse Vimse day
nb/s mosaic moon
s tootle shell
2 prowraps colors
Bummis SWW


----------



## allnaturalmama (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
allnaturalmama- how soft are the Disana sleep sacks? I saw them somewhere today & wondered about them...

Let's put it this way...when DH felt the sleep sack, he asked if they made it in adult size!







Very, very soft! It comes super-soft as is, I felted it a little, and it got even softer. I didn't think it was possible!


----------



## allnaturalmama (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie*







: Just lurking here as I dream of my newborn stash for the babe that has yet to be conceived, lol. I







your organic stash mama.









awwww, thanks!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

allnaturalmama- Do you remember where you bought it?


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

Ok-I am starting all over from scratch, since I thought I was done having babies and was waiting for my grandkids to arrive in a few years (yes, I have an adult child-scary huh). But, having learned from last time (after spending lots of money and time stalking)-I have issues using diapers made by others (with a few exceptions) so here is my stash plan (started, but not complete yet).

for early on:
2 dozen preemie indian prefolds and pins
2 dozen pocket fitteds with microfiber stuffers
1 dozen PUL pockets
various OV/OV pocket fitteds-depends on how much OV I have LOL
several knit soakers/longies/wraps (collecting previously loved items and knitting as fast as I can LOL)
3-4 light windpro covers
4-6 wool interlock pants
2 sleepy sacks by me
a few wool doublers for overnight pockets
2 liners for diaper pail
2 small wetbags for going out
3 dozen wipes (ov/sherpa I think, haven't decided yet)

for later:
same as above-only bigger sizes LOL-

I am obsessive about changing diapers-and change as soon as baby pees/poos so I go through LOTS of diapers per day. I will probably add additional indian prefolds because I have an addiction to petting them-at one point I had 14 dozen for Harley LOL-but that doesn't go as far as you would think when they pee every 15 minutes LOL.

Shan


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

i need this thread. haven't bought anything yet. i have tons of birdseye diapers but they are not brand new. could i use those as a back up for when all my chinese prefolds are in the wash?

westgre- i notice you have lots of different kiinds of covers. i guess it is most important for the covers to fit to prevent leaks? are you going to wash everyday?


----------



## kkbtoys (Feb 20, 2006)

I am returning to cd after doing it for ds#1 9 years ago and then going to disposables for ds#2 & dd#3. We are moving out to the boonies with no garbage service in May, so this led to me looking into cd for dd#4 due in 3 weeks. Now I'm totally addicted to cd!!

36 infant ipf
2 nb bsww
1 nb prowrap
6 sm bsww
1 sm calico baby fleece cover
1 sm loveybums interlock wool
1 sm aristocrat
1 Mommy's Touch
1 BumGenius

On order:
36 regular ipf
12 premium ipf

For size medium, looking to try:
Tootle Shells
Wiggle Worm Bottoms
Bumpy
Motherease airflow

Will also probably go with BumGenius as our out & about diaper, so thinking I'll add another 1/2 dozen of them - when the colors come out.

Weesh - I think I finally feel like I'm ready!!


----------



## peypeymama (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok, I'm glad to have a chance to write this all down...

newborn
4 preemie prefolds
3 Itty Bitty Buns
5 xs fuzzi bunz
7 xs vb fitteds
3 wee weka umbilical scoop fitteds
10 birdseye flats
1 preemie prowrap (fits the itty bitty's-- dd#1 was 6lbs 9oz @ birth)
1 nb prowrap
1 nb diaperwrap
** I need to buy some Dappi nylon pull-ups in NB

Smalls
15 vb fitteds
4 fuzzi bunz
3 wonderoos
4 Motherease OS
12 unbleached prefolds
4 diaperwraps
3 Rolie Polie wool covers
1 pull up wool
1 stacinator side snap fleece
** buying some Dappi in Sm too

I also have 5 yards of PUL in colors coming to make some pockets... I think I'm getting close to done until I have a newborn to test them on! Since I've sewed all the fitteds myself, I may just keep going and donate the ones we don't use to the Miracle Diaper drive.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

My stash?

26 size small Fuzzi Bunz
32 microterry soakers

I like things simple.









Will buy bigger sizes when she needs them.


----------



## MikahsMomma (Mar 27, 2004)

DS is 9.5 weeks old now and just moving out of these diapers and into smalls. He was 5 pounds, 10 ounces at birth and didn't fit anything but the preemie prefolds for a good 2 weeks.

Fitteds -
12 Kissanots (Kissaluv 3rds)
2 Kissaluv size 0s
1 Kissaluv contour
7 Righteous Baby FLAMs
1 Sugar Plum Baby newborn
1 LHC small
1 PWP newborn
1 Loveybum OV
1 Peewell

Prefolds -
8 preemie Indians
8 infant Indians
4 Tiedyed infant Indians

Covers -
2 newborn Proraps
2 newborn BummisSWW
1 newborn Bumpy day
4 newborn Bummis Whisper Pants

Wool -
2 Loveybums jersey
1 Bumpy newborn

AIOs -
2 First Class Baby size 0
2 MagicAlls
1 PWP fleece-in-one

Our small stash that he's wearing now...

Fitteds -
1 Elbee small
3 PWP smalls
1 Firefly Nightlight
1 Sugar Plum Baby
1 High Top Baby minkee small
1 OV tester

Covers -
1 Prorap
1 Bumpy soft
2 Bummis Whisper Pants

Wool -
1 Fuzeasy small
1 PWP small
2 KiwiPie small
1 Bumpy small

AIOs -
4 MagicAlls

Pockets -
2 Wonderoos
3 BumGenious
1 Snap-Ez cotton pocket

Plus he's still wearing all the infant prefolds.

I've also had a small Snap-Ez PUL pocket, small FB and small Aristocrat wool that I've already gotten rid of because I didn't care for the fits.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

dangit I can't find the Disana sleep sack..._where_ did I see that?


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Here? http://www.tinybirdsorganics.com/wool-sleep-sack.html


----------



## allnaturalmama (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
allnaturalmama- Do you remember where you bought it?

So sorry - haven't checked in here for a while.

Anyway, I did get two of them from Jenny at TinyBirds, and she is such a sweetheart, I'd send anybody her way in a heartbeat.

The other one came from Green Mountain Diapers, I believe.


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

I'm due in June. I don't have everything yet, but here is what I am planning on.

13 Kissaluvs size 0
5 small Swaddlebees OV fitteds
3 XS FBs
3 Small FB
3 small Swaddlebees pockets
1 NB Heiny Hugger
6 NB Proraps
2 NB BSWW
2 Sm BSWW
2 NB Bumpy Night Covers
1 NB Bumpy Wool Cover
1 Sm Aristocrat
1 sm Rumpster AIO
I also have a ton of infant CPFs as backup

Those are what I have, I need to get:
3-4 NB Mutts fitteds
Some of the new Swaddlebees NB fitteds that are coming out soon.
I also just ordered a BerryPlush Cover from JamTots - Dalmation Print
And I am going to grab a NB Stacinator Fleece cover and a Polar Bummis fleece cover. And probably some small HHs for Grandma to use.

I also have some older (USA) Wonderoos, a BumGenius, and a MT One Size pocket that dd still uses and a few cuddlebuns and mutts one size fitteds that dd still uses, but I could use on the baby too.

That should hold us until she gets into the mediums dd is still wearing, and will hopefully be done with by then.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Marcy- that looks like a perfect sash!









Ooh! That wool stuff (sleepsacks & jammies) at Tiny Birds is so yummy! I have to get some of that before the baby's born.
The Disana one- is it closed at the bottom? Or does it open for diaper changing?


----------



## fiveyearsapart (Mar 16, 2006)

I have
1 motherease one size with snap in liner
1 motherease small sandy's diaper with nestle liner
2 motherease small airflow covers

on the way:
9 infant indian prefolds
2 snappis
1 sm prorap cover
2 sm fuzzibunz with cottonbabies stuffers
3 stay dry doublers
15 kissaluvs wipes

My son weighed almost 9 lb so I'm expecting another biggie and also will use disposables until the meconium is out.
I plan to order more small sandys, wipes and airflow or prorap covers.

Sarah


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I figured there'd be a post like this!


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

I have 3 fuzzi bunz size small..... do you think I will need more than that?































I plan on shopping now, I was just waiting for us to complete a move. I would like to pick up about another dozen fuzzi bunz and then a bunch of prefolds and some simple covers (proraps or bummis) and maybe even some wool. I don't know exactly what I will get, probably whatever I can barter for or get for a great deal. I do plan on picking up some preemie or x-small stuff too as my other kids have been peanuts.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotwings640*
I have 3 fuzzi bunz size small..... do you think I will need more than that?































Nah...you'll be fine...just do a load of diapers every hour!


----------



## Glittergal (Feb 17, 2003)

Okay, I have to type this quickly before DH sees! Last time I was a prefolds and proraps gal, which I enjoyed, but since I'm starting my stash early, I've had much more time to accumulate! I'm going to stick to basics but also wanted to try some fitteds. Last time I didn't really care for pockets. I have prefolds from before but somehow the hubby grabbed all the unbleached for cleaning, which were my fav! So that is about all - I need more pf and some newborn covers. I also knit and am planning on making some soakers once I get some small circulars!

So far:
6 kissaluvs size 0
3 newborn mutts
2 newborn loveybums
2 xs sandys
1 newborn LHC fitted
1 newborn LHC AIO
1 small sugarplum hemp fitted
6 preemie indian PF
6 infant indian PF
22 regular bleached CPF
1 XS rikki wrap
1 bumpy newborn cover
1 newborn loveybums wool cover
2 small BSWW
2 newborn dappi pull ons
1 newborn bummis cover
1 newborn staccinator wool
1 small staccinator wool


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Updated my stash list (for the last time...I _swear_ ...I'm on the wagon







)


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm still taking inventory from what I used with DS and figuring out what I else I'd like. I still have so much in boxes from our move.

Diapers:
12 NB mutts fitteds
12 NB/Sm Tykie fitteds
12 NB Sugr Plum Baby fitteds
9 NB Nanipoos (these don't fit my big babies for long







)
13 Small Crystal's Cloth
30 OS mutts
5 Size 1 FCB

AIO:
8 Sm Daisy Doodles
4 Sm LHC
2 Mutt

PUL Covers:
3 NB Bumpy day covers
3 NB prowrap
4 sm ME Airflow
3 NB covers (made by me)

Fleece:
3 NB/Sm Crystal Cloth
2 SM Polar Babies Happy pants
1 Tykie Born at Home cover

Wool:
2 NB stacinators
3 Sm Stacinators
4 NB bumpy wool
4 SM Bumpy
1 SM Freshies cover
1 NB Loveybum cover
3 NB Simply Sage soakers
2 Holy Sheep soakers
1 Sm Crystal's Cloth wool
1 Sm Mutt
1 Sm Lana soaker
1 NB Dandelion Dreamer soaker
4 unknown WAHM Soakers
2 BBSS longies
1 NB BBSS soaker
1 Sm Tykie wool pants
2 Size 1 FCB covers

I'm in the process of knitting some more longies.


----------



## 3inclothdiapers (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm due in Oct and here's the stash. It has changed several times in the last few months but I think I need to say I'm done now, because I'm out of paypal and out of things to sell!









26-28 infant prefolds (2 of these are dyed girly so I won't use them if it's a boy!)
12 homemade Very Baby XS fitteds
3 Bummis Whisper pants NB
8 Dappi nylon pull-ons NB
8 Dappi nylon pull-ons small
2 NB Litewraps
2 XS Thirsties covers
4 Small Bummis SWW
2 Small Aristocrats
4 Small Fuzzi Bunz

Yes, lots of covers, but sometimes I'm in a pull-on mood, and sometimes I'm in a wrap mood! (Depends on how much poop is escaping the prefold and I'm having to smear all over the baby's legs.....)

The stash for larger sizes is pretty similar; just everything in larger sizes.


----------



## Sailmom (Sep 23, 2004)

My babe is due anytime - some of this is left over from dd, some is new for this baby. I just love nb fluff! Now to decide what to be the first diaper!

Diapers:
12 KL0's
6 FCB 0's
2 xs elbees
12 KHW nb/smalls - organic velour, hand dyed
4 Loveybums organic velour
4 Sugarbums organic velour
1 dozen infant prefolds - dyed

Covers
2 nb, 2 small bsww
2 nb and 3 small cashmere KP's
2 pairs MM NB/small longies
1 NB/small sissy crabapple soaker - caramel apple
2 MM NB soakers - one rainbow, one chai latte
1 SP wool cover
1 Liz's cloth wool cover

4 VB XS AIO's
2 bumware XS AIO
2 NB, 2 small FMBG AIO's
4 small VB AIO's


----------



## BabyBearsMummy (Jan 27, 2006)

Very simple but we have:

56 Motherease One Size diapers
32 Motherease snap in liners
4 Airflow covers in S and M
3 Airflow covers in M/L and L (plan on getting one or two more of each)
36 Flanelette wipes
~36 baby terry cloth wipes
1 Dry sac from local outdoor shop for use as a wet bag
1 pail with Gamma Seal lid

Our DD is almost 3 months (WOW how quickly time flys by) and I think maybe for next baby's fresh newborn stage we might buy 24 XS Sandys and 4 XS Covers but only because she was under 7 Lbs and is quite slim (very different then her parents







: but that another story) and her siblings could be too so I want to be prepaired


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

I haven't started buying yet, but here's my stash list... for this week anyway, lol. I keep altering it here and there. Obsessing over the diaper stash is a great way to pass the time when one is preggo.









Newborns
24 Thirsties Infant 4x8x4 Prefolds
6 nb Muttaqins Fitteds
6 Bitty Buns Fitteds
6 x-small Fuzzibunz(already got one, and it's so cute! - I'm not even a big pocket fan)
5 nb Bummis SWW
1 nb Thirsties Cover
2 nb Loveybums wool(1 jersey, 1 interlock)
2 nb knit soakers(Green Mountain Wee Woolies probably)

Smalls
24 Infant Prefolds from above list
3 Very Baby Fitteds prints
3 Very Baby Simply Nights
2 Small LHC solid pul AIOs
2 Small Fuzzibunz
2 BumGenius
5 small Bummis SWW
2 small Thirsties covers(will order after baby is here if I like the nb ones)
2 Loveybums Wool covers(1 crepe, 1 interlock)
1 small Aristocrat Soaker

Miscellaneous
1 zippered wetbag(2 if it's a boy, because the one I already have would be way too girly)
2 new pail liners
new pins and snappis(haven't replaced mine in 4yrs)
more cloth wipes
12 regular prefolds to be embellished for burp rags

Disclaimer... This list is subject to change.


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

I have:
24 Newborn CPFs (up to 8 lbs) (2.6.2)
18 Infant CPFs (4.8.4)
11 Small (8-13 lbs) fitted
4 Medium (13-23 lbs) fitted
3 small Magic Alls (8-15 lbs)
2 Wonderoos (grows with)
5 Newborn Bummis wraps (7-10 lbs)
2 Newborn Proraps (6-10)
6 Small Bummis wraps (8.5-15 lbs)
1 Small Bumkin wrap (9-16lbs)
1 Medium Bumkin Wrap (15-23 lbs)
2 Medium Bummis wraps (15-30 lbs)
2 Snappis

Need to get at least another dozen Infant CPFs. I'm due in October.


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

I am due August 31st with our first baby. Everything is washed and waiting. I want to buy more now but I know I should wait until I try what I have out and see what I like. My husband really likes the fuzzi bunz and thinks that those will work for him. I know some people love the kissaluvs fitteds but when i washed them it took a long time for them to get completely dry (but they are so soft).

I didn't get anything XS or newborn sized because I was worried I might not be able to use it at all. My husband is big and he grew really quick when he was a baby and child. So if our son takes after him he would be out of the little stuff really quick.

24 white prefolds-infant
12 unbleached prefolds-infant
3 kissaluvs fitted-size 0
2 fuzzi bunz-small (with two inserts-one terry and one microfiber)
1 bummis super whisper wrap-small
1 bummis original-small
1 bummis super snap-small
2 bummis prints (cows and polar bears)-small
1 Imse Vimse soft-small
1 bumpkins (bug print)-small
10 flannel wipes
10 terry wipes
10 wipes one side flannel/one side terry
2 snappis
4 pins
1 bottle of kissaluvs lotion potion

I got a trash can with a foot pedal lid for the diaper pail but I didn't get a liner for it yet (right now it has a plastic bag in it) and I need to get wet bags to carry in the diaper bag. I will probably need more wipes.

I also have 24 gerber prefolds and some plastic pants to go with them. My mom was really sweet and supportive about the cloth diapering and made a beautiful diaper cake for my baby shower. Those were the only cloth diapering supplies she found in the store so she didn't realize what else was out there. After she saw the other diapers she said that if more people knew what cloth diapers were available more people would try cloth. She also thinks the diapers are really cute. Any ideas on what to do with them?


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

The Gerber diapers make great burp rags, or you "could" use them for back up if needed. Are they the 100% cotton ones? If so, they're not so horrible really. If they're the ones with poly in the center, I'd say they're only good for burp or cleaning rags.


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

They have the poly in the center, so I guess they won't be used as diapers. I don't understand why gerber makes them like that or why its so hard to find anything else in a store.


----------



## laneylue (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, this could change, but here is what I'm doing so far for my newborn stash:

Fitteds:
12 Kissaluv 0s
6 or 9 Thirsties fitteds
3 Swaddlebees newborn OV
3 Cuddlebuns newborn

Hoping to add a few Muttaqins and other misc. fitteds here and there.

Covers:
4 Prorap newborn
BSWW 5 or 6 small

Hopefully DS will be slender like DD and this will get me through a few months. We'll see.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyBearsMummy*
Very simple but we have:

56 Motherease One Size diapers
32 Motherease snap in liners
4 Airflow covers in S and M
3 Airflow covers in M/L and L (plan on getting one or two more of each)
36 Flanelette wipes
~36 baby terry cloth wipes
1 Dry sac from local outdoor shop for use as a wet bag
1 pail with Gamma Seal lid

Our DD is almost 3 months (WOW how quickly time flys by) and I think maybe for next baby's fresh newborn stage we might buy 24 XS Sandys and 4 XS Covers but only because she was under 7 Lbs and is quite slim (very different then her parents







: but that another story) and her siblings could be too so I want to be prepaired

I had a very similar stash for babies #3 & #4...but with less MEOS, a few Sandy's & a couple of wool covers (Nikky & Aristocrat) & it worked very well for us. I loved how everything was a simple, streamlined, matching stash...& DH never screwed it up.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't have much, but I mainly use my 4 dozen prefolds and the 7 covers I have. I also have 3 dozen home-made flannel cloth wipes.

In addition to this, I have:
2 WAHM wool longie soakers
1 Buttsweater
3 small Swaddlebees
3 small Fuzzibunz
4 bumGenius
4 self made fitted diapers

But, I LOVE my prefolds and they're by far the easiest things to use


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

We just got out of the newborn stage, so I thought I'd post what we had and what worked for us:

3 dozen Kissaluvs 0's (from the oulet)
(Started out with 2 dozen, plus 2 dozen preemie prefolds. But the prefolds only got used 2-3 times, and I LOVED the Kissaluvs so much, we bought another dozen Kissaluvs. We went thru a dozen each day. Yowzers!)

Fleece liners I cut myself.

8 Green Earth newborn size covers. When she outgrew these in the rise we used 8 Bummis pull-on covers, size newborn. So soft on her little legs









3 dozen sherpa-velour wipes from Snap-Ez.

2 Bummis wetbags

As you can see, it was a very basic, but well loved stash. If I had to do it over again, the only thing I would haev changed would have been to skip the prefolds all together, and just have the 3 dozen Kissaluv's O's.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I need to update mine.

I want to get a sleep sack


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

i have been obsessed trying to figure out what i want! i know i want organic and that's about it!


----------



## bikruca (Mar 7, 2004)

hmm.. I got bitten by a diaper bug this week... what am I doing in this thread???

So far I have: 10 small FB's and 2 preemie FB's on the way as well as 5 BumGenius! that will hopefully work for both children...

but I may have just set up a 'dream newborn diaper stash' registry on jamtots..

Wanna see my wishlist?

http://www.jamtots.com/viewwishlist....hlist_ID=90402

drooling over the swaddlebees ov nb fitteds.... yum yum yum

I could never ever afford this stash haha... I am thinking I will get some prefolds and as many used nb diapers/ covers as I can get my hands on...









I have a bit of jamtots store credit and I am just trying to figure out how I should spend it haha...


----------



## Lynda&Jenna (Aug 13, 2005)

not sure how many of each we have but we have the folloing for a nb stash!
SB fitteds with cord cut out.
My precious baby fitteds and tiny aio's
tykie diapers fitteds
diaper babies fitteds
xs-magic alls snap and aplix
pro-rap covers nb & sm
bummis covers
classic covers
SB nb covers with cord cut out


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

My sweet baby girl has outgrown most of her NB stash and I am washing it up and putting it away.









9 Preemie CuddleBuns
5 Kissaluvs size 0
1 NB Poochies
24 Preemie prefolds

1 NB Stacinator wool cover
1 NB wool soaker crocheted by a MDC mama
1 NB Custom KSS
1 NB Tiny Birds soaker knit by my sister
1 Preemie LTK soaker knit by me








1 NB LTK soaker knit by me








2 NB LTK Ribby Wraps knit by me








1 pair Preemie LTK Longies knit by me








1 pair PR/NB LTK Picky Pants knit by me


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doll*
24 Preemie Prefolds
24 Infant prefolds
8 pocket fitteds (stuff with preemie prefolds)
a whole mess of covers (proraps, diaperaps, some handmade/unidentifiable, most secondhand)
3 NB size wool soakers
3 SM size wool soakers

Seems simple but it works really well for us!

That sounds about perfect.

I had 12/24 preemie/infant prefolds, and ended up needing more preemie size for 7 lb 5 oz baby. I got another 18, which is a bit of overkill, but now that she's outgrown them (7 weeks) I'm using them as "doublers" in the infant size, as well as burp cloths, boob-leak-cloths, you name it. It was $30 well spent, imo, even if I only got a month with the full supply of preemie. 24 infant size is working out well -- diaper pail capacity is smaller than 24, so we never run out.

I live in a very warm climate year-round, and basic PUL covers (bummis sww) didn't work very well for us -- but fleece and wool are great. I'm also using PUL-free AI2's with prefolds (instead of buying tons of extra soakers) and loving THAT as well.

I have three or four fitteds, but I don't use them all that much. And whenever I do, baby knows and poops in them almost immediately.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Ooh! I want to join in.









Currently I have:
apprx. 18 infant prefolds
1 Kissaluvs 0
2 NB Mutts
2 Cuddlebuns OS
1 Bumpy Soft Cover NB
1 Bumpy Soft Cover S
1 Bumpy Night Cover S
1 Stacinator Stretch NB
1 Stacinator Fleece S
5 FB S
1 HH S

ONE SIZE
1 Wonderoo
2 MT
6 BG

Thinking I need a few more covers and a few more pockets.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aurora*
My sweet baby girl has outgrown most of her NB stash and I am washing it up and putting it away.









9 Preemie CuddleBuns
5 Kissaluvs size 0
1 NB Poochies
24 Preemie prefolds

1 NB Stacinator wool cover
1 NB wool soaker crocheted by a MDC mama
1 NB Custom KSS
1 NB Tiny Birds soaker knit by my sister
1 Preemie LTK soaker knit by me








1 NB LTK soaker knit by me








2 NB LTK Ribby Wraps knit by me








1 pair Preemie LTK Longies knit by me








1 pair PR/NB LTK Picky Pants knit by me



















Good thing is now you get to move on to the small stash!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Henri is 4 weeks old. Our stash so far is:

6 Small Fuzzi Bunz ( baby blue, pastel yellow, lime green







, forest green, maroon, regular blue )
12 unbleached organic cotton prefolds
vinyl covers for the prefolds ( We use the prefolds at home, FB when we're out and at night )
12 BumGenius that he shares with his older brother

I'm addicted to Fuzzi Bunz. I can't wait to have a girl so I can get pink ones


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Still working on it, but thus far I have:

7 Kissaluv 0s
8 various fitteds NB, 7 various fitteds SM, 22 various fitteds OS
2 unknown WAHM AIOs NB, 8 Muttaqin OS AIOs, 1 VB AIO LG
14 infant-size CPFs, 30 premium CPFs
24 flats
22 small FB, 24 med. FB
2 wool soakers NB-SM, 2 wool soakers SM-MED, 2 wool soakers MED-LG
1 pair of wool longies NB-SM, 1 pair of wool longies SM-MED, 1 pair of wool longies MED-LG
2 fleece side-snapping covers NB
1 Bumkins wrap NB, 2 SM
5 Bummis SWW NB
1 Prorap NB, 6 SM, 2 MED
1 Diaperap NB, 1 SM
1 Bummis Super Snap wrap NB, 1 SM

I plan to buy more infant CPFs but other than that, I'm done.

ETA: This is my newborn stash as well as for my 9-month-old, who will be 15-16 months when the baby is born.


----------



## angel0123 (Jul 8, 2005)

First off seeing those huge stashes make me want to buy MORE!

Due in Jan... 20 wks to go...

NB
4 custom pockets
2xs bf
21 KL 0's

Covers
11 prowrap
2 sm me

Small
4 custom pockets
7 fb
2 infant prefolds

One size
3 bg's
9 wonderoos
18 me

Still building the stash... no where done yet. I want some wool and more dipes.


----------



## rrmrose (Aug 10, 2005)

I have so far, due in Fabuary so I have lots of time.

4 dozen preemie prefolds (I use these as wipes after the newborn stage)
2 dozen flats
7 pairs of Happy Pants from Polar babies fit 8 to 15 lbs

I plan on getting a few more flats a dozen or so.. I plan on pinning or snapping the diapers in Happy Pants.

Rachel


----------



## TwelveOaks (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow! Everyone seems to have such a great stash! I think I'll have to go shopping!









I just started 1 month ago cd'ing my almost 2yo and I am due with another in October. So far I have:

for the 2yo-

6 toddler ipfs , 1 prorap
6 premium ipfs , 2 bsww
7 FB , 1 litewrap
1 happy heiny , 1 iv bumpy soft
1 blue dog fitted
1 thirsties fitted
1 snappi fitted
1 heiny hugger
1 drybee

I wash every other day and I've never run out of anything. I really, really like the prorap and the iv bumpy soft! I think I like the pre-folds the best, too.

For the new baby all I have are 1 dz preemie ipf. I'd love to buy some Thirsties pf's and some Kissaluvs.

My daughter is crocheting me some longies and shorts - I can't wait to use them!

I hope I abbreviated everything correctly - I am new at this!


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*









Good thing is now you get to move on to the small stash!









Thanks for the hug.







The small stash is fun too!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, I still have DD's old stash, but this time we're having two babies







so I get to shop some more!

Here's what I already have in the newborn and small sizes:
12 newborn prefolds
24 infant premium prefolds
1 Bummis SWW, newborn
3 Bummis SWW, small
1 Prorap, newborn
3 Proraps, small
1 Bumpy Day cover, newborn
2 Alexis Featherlites, newborn
1 Bummis Whisper Pant, newborn
2 handknit wool pull-ons, newborn

Here's what I'm planning on getting:
12 Kissaluvs 0's
6 Cloth-Eez, newborn
6 Cloth-Eez, small
4 small Fuzzi Bunz and inserts
some extra inserts (probably Joey Bunz)
MORE WIPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and I have four handknit wool covers in size small in progress.

I'm also getting a sampler of one-size fitteds, to try out. I won't need them until the new arrivals are out of the Kissaluvs, but I figure I can get one of each kind I'm looking at, and try them out on DD to see which ones I like best. I'm gonna try the Motherease one size, Snug to Fit supremes, and the Growing Greens ones. That way when the twins are ready for bigger diapers, I can make a more educated decision about what to buy to supplement the medium and large stash that DD has.

I wish I could buy more cute WAHM stuff and all, but I'm kinda broke. We did all prefolds with DD until she grew into mediums, but I figure I can give myself a break and get a few fitteds this time around, to get me through the really hectic times.


----------



## VioletPlum (Mar 1, 2005)

You ladies have nice stashes! Can't wait to start another newborn stash when I am expecting #2.


----------

